# Cancel FCS- Buy the Wildcat



## tomahawk6 (15 Dec 2005)

http://www.imi-israel.com/news.aspx?FolderID=73&docID=460

It provides protection from IED's,mines and RPG's and only 15tons. It is assembled in the US by American Truck Company. Cancel the grossly expensive FCS program and buy the Wildcat !


----------



## pte. Massecar (15 Dec 2005)

+1


----------



## McG (15 Dec 2005)

Is the FCS program the one intended to develop the common replacement for the Stryker, Bradley, and Abrams?


----------



## a_majoor (15 Dec 2005)

I remember seeing this at the AUSA convention, and it really is an M-113 on wheels. Even the interior layout is the same as the classic M-113 (unlike the ADI Bushmaster, which is also a wheeled battle taxi, but with a thourougly up to date interior layout).

While there are lots of good reasons to get battle taxis, this does not address the other aspects of the FCS program. Frankly, the FCS program _never_ has to field vehicles, the strength of the program lies in the intercommunications and networking of systems. If you replaces the radio and comms systems in M-1, Bradleys and Strykers with the FCS network and reorganized the units to take advantage of the systems then you are about 75-80% of the way. The new vehicle part reflects the fact the M-1 and M-2 families were fielded in the early 1980s, and getting a bit old. 

I am with you on the expense part, you could purchase a small nation with the FCS program budget.


----------



## Clément Barbeau Vermet (15 Dec 2005)

15 T APC on only 4 wheels = small armoured truck with very bad mobility


----------



## ArmyRick (29 Dec 2005)

Baker, I find the US Army transformation very interesting. I watched the videos on the new US army modular units (making the Brigade centric vs Division centric). Apparently this will create more Brigade Combat Teams for the US? The FCS will be interesting to see if it gos ahead or not. Has any one here seen the General Purpose Vehicles? They come in 4 x 4, 6 x 6, 8 x 8, 8 x 8 extended and 10 x 10. The vehicles are in use with some US law enforcement agencies.

http://www.gpv.com/

http://www.gpv.com/main.htm


----------



## prom (29 Dec 2005)

ArmyRick said:
			
		

> Baker, I find the US Army transformation very interesting. I watched the videos on the new US army modular units (making the Brigade centric vs Division centric). Apparently this will create more Brigade Combat Teams for the US? The FCS will be interesting to see if it gos ahead or not. Has any one here seen the General Purpose Vehicles? They come in 4 x 4, 6 x 6, 8 x 8, 8 x 8 extended and 10 x 10. The vehicles are in use with some US law enforcement agencies.
> 
> http://www.gpv.com/
> 
> http://www.gpv.com/main.htm



i just happened to be looking on their website not 10 minutes before reading your post. they look rather intresting, the 10x10x10 takes upto 18 crew........ lol.


----------

